# Would someone with CCW helped to prevent this Train Rampage in DC?



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Horrified passengers witnessed brutal July 4 slaying aboard Metro car - The Washington Post


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Last I heard, only 26 people have been issued a carry permit in DC since the court ruled over a year ago that DC had to change their laws.

You can ride the Metro while armed, openly or concealed, as long as you remain in Virginia.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Too bad that there wasn't someone there to shoot that SOB right in the face. 

GW


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

No need for firearms in D.C..............


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, it was OK: The killer didn't use a gun. Carrying a gun in DC is illegal, and he was obeying the law.

What a bunch of cowards, those "witnesses" were!
"I didn't want him to notice me," said one later.
"After he robbed my father of $65.00, I gave him $65.00 more, so he wouldn't hurt my father," said another.
Not one person even thought about ganging-up on the killer!
Not sheeple: Those people were excrement. Worse than even the killer.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

I guess you can't really guarantee carrying would have helped (as in any violent situation) but had I been there, I would certainly rather be armed, than not.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

This is obviously a 'made up story' created by the pro gun forces, NRA and the like. There is no doubt that the police can protect you in DC and therefore, nobody needs a gun or a concealed carry permit. Cmon' use your brain. The right wing gun zealots obviously created this entire news flash just to push their mantra...........


----------

